# la bolsa suena/sona



## Berenguer

Hola a todos.
Yo siempre había oído, y sobre todo, utilizado, la expresión de "cuando la bolsa suena...". Sin embargo, en los últimos días he oído varias veces la expresión modificada como "cuando la bolsa sona". ¿Podría ser una especie de deformación/préstamo del catalán?

Un saludo

(Esta pregunta va dedicada a Tradu...que en más de una ocasión en este foro ha mostrado cierta querencia hacia la búsqueda e intepretación de préstamos del catalán en el castellano)


----------



## Alexis Advance

A mí me parece incorrecto. Debe suceder algo parecido a cuando escriben "mostrario" en lugar de "muestrario" (donde también lo correcto es "muestrario").


----------



## ECOMPIANI

Sin duda es una deformación...no se si del Catalán.... yo la he escuchado en Argentina y en Uruguay.

Saludos !


----------



## Betildus

La bolsa definitivamente *suena*, si fuera catalán o no, no correspondería este foro.


----------



## lamartus

Hola foreros:
Yo siempre que lo he oído iba acompañado de "Barcelona es bona cuando la bolsa sona" y creo que de ahí lo derivamos en "cuando la bolsa sona" dejando atrás el "Barcelona es bona". Creo que está directamente traído el catalán y luego castellanizado en "la bolsa suena". ¿Puede ser?

Luego está la versión de Sabina: _Y no es bona Barcelona cuando la bolsa, primo, no sona 

_Saludos a todos


----------



## Namarne

Pues por lo que dice lamartus, esa frase podría tener origen castellano, y no catalán (como seguro que muchos pensábamos). Podría ser una frase irónica sobre el pretendido apego al dinero de los catalanes. De modo que las palabras catalanas "bona" y "sona" estarían introducidas con intención burlesca. (A lo mejor estoy diciendo obviedades, pero yo me acabo de dar cuenta.)


----------



## lamartus

Namarne said:


> Pues por lo que dice lamartus, esa frase podría tener origen castellano, y no catalán (como seguro que muchos pensábamos). Podría ser una frase irónica sobre el pretendido apego al dinero de los catalanes. De modo que las palabras catalanas "bona" y "sona" estarían introducidas con intención burlesca. (A lo mejor estoy diciendo obviedades, pero yo me acabo de dar cuenta.)



Pues también podría ir por ahí el tiro. Ahora que lo pienso así tiene bastante sentido.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

A la espera de que algún catalan hablante nos lo confirme, yo diría que se trata de una frase del catalán, que decimos en castellano (como la de salut i força al canut) y quizá hemos adaptado al castellano. A mi entender lo que quiere decir es que con dinero las cosas son más fáciles, es como el chiste aquel de los gallegos, el de "tu hijo pitará".

A mí no me suena mucho eso de "cuando bolsa suena", ¿en qué contexto se usa?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

lamartus said:


> Hola foreros:
> Yo siempre que lo he oído iba acompañado de "Barcelona es bona cuando la bolsa sona" y creo que de ahí lo derivamos en "cuando la bolsa sona" dejando atrás el "Barcelona es bona". Creo que está directamente traído el catalán y luego castellanizado en "la bolsa suena". ¿Puede ser?
> 
> Luego está la versión de Sabina: _Y no es bona Barcelona cuando la bolsa, primo, no sona _
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
Hola, estoy completamente de acuerdo con ésto. Aunque no tenía ni idea de que se dijera en castellano... nosotros aquí lo decimos en catalán (incluso los que no lo hablan) aún cuando hablamos en castellano*.

El significado de la expresión, hecha por catalanes, no hace referencia a nuestra supuesta ratería. Barcelona es la capital, y como muchas grandes ciudades tiene una enorme oferta de ocio, cultural, de servicios... pero en contrapartida es cara. 
Se podría decir lo mismo de Madrid, París, Londres, Tokio... Es una frase ya hecha para decir "está muy bien, siempre que tengas (mucho) dinero para gastar".

*El hecho de formar parte de una sociedad bilingüe nos permite recurrir al cambio de idioma para expresiones o frases hechas, para entrecomillar oralmente, citar a alguien, contar un chiste, etc. en ambos sentidos. No le busqueis cosas raras a ésto, por favor.


----------



## aceituna

chics said:


> Hola, estoy completamente de acuerdo con ésto. Aunque no tenía ni idea de que se dijera en castellano... nosotros aquí lo decimos en catalán (incluso los que no lo hablan) aún cuando hablamos en castellano*.
> 
> El significado de la expresión, hecha por catalanes, no hace referencia a nuestra supuesta ratería. Barcelona es la capital, y como muchas grandes ciudades tiene una enorme oferta de ocio, cultural, de servicios... pero en contrapartida es cara.
> Se podría decir lo mismo de Madrid, París, Londres, Tokio... Es una frase ya hecha para decir "está muy bien, siempre que tengas (mucho) dinero para gastar".
> 
> *El hecho de formar parte de una sociedad bilingüe nos permite recurrir al cambio de idioma para expresiones o frases hechas, para entrecomillar oralmente, citar a alguien, contar un chiste, etc. en ambos sentidos. No le busqueis cosas raras a ésto, por favor.


 
Sí, yo entiendo la frase con el significado que da chics, y siempre la he escuchado en catalán...


----------



## krolaina

Yo estoy con Lamartus...no lo había oído. Y de haberlo hecho lo habría relacionado con "si el río suena...agua lleva". Ya véis...


----------



## lamartus

krolaina said:


> Yo estoy con Lamartus...no lo había oído. Y de haberlo hecho lo habría relacionado con "si el río suena...agua lleva". Ya veis...



¡Ay Carol! creo que no terminé de explicarme bien. Quería decir que sí lo he oído y ahora añado que yo lo uso en la versión catalana. Quizá lo que menos oí es lo de "la bolsa suena" (esa no la uso).

Chics, maja, gracias por la explicación. Tiene todo el sentido del mundo.

Saludos para todos


----------



## krolaina

Sí, sí cariño, me referiero a lo mismo.  (Estamos pelín dormidas).


----------



## chics

lamartus said:


> "Barcelona es bona cuando la bolsa sona" (...)
> Creo que está directamente traído el catalán y luego castellanizado en_ la bolsa suena_.


No me había dado cuenta antes, supongo que la versión que conoces es por Sabina, ya un poco castellanizada. En catalán es: "Barcelona és bona quan la bossa sona" y _la bolsa suena_ sería la castellanización completa.


----------



## aceituna

Vale, corrijo lo dicho anteriormente: yo la que conozco es la versión mix de Sabina


----------



## lamartus

aceituna said:


> Vale, corrijo lo dicho anteriormente: yo la que conozco es la versión mix de Sabina



¡Buenísimo! Aceituna y Lamartus aprendiendo idiomas a medias gracias a la música .

Feliz viernes a tod*a*s (¿se puede generalizar así cuando somos mayoría? )


----------



## Jellby

Dado que en España los catalanes tienen fama de tacaños y peseteros, lo normal (al menos para mí) es decir la frase con acento catalán si es posible y, claro, con "sona" en vez de "suena". Que nadie se ofenda, que no pasa de ser un chiste.


----------



## Namarne

Jellby said:


> Dado que en España los catalanes tienen fama de tacaños y peseteros, lo normal (al menos para mí) es decir la frase con acento catalán si es posible y, claro, con "sona" en vez de "suena". Que nadie se ofenda, que no pasa de ser un chiste.


Yo interpretaba la frase como tú, Jellby, como dije en mi anterior post, pero después de leer la interpretación de chics, la verdad, no sé con cuál quedarme. Lo del cosmopolitismo y el hecho de que una gran ciudad sea cara, tiene mucho sentido, casi más que tomarlo como un "chiste de escoceses". 
Claro que entonces, y puestos a pensar mal, ¿por qué se dice precisamente de Barcelona?


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Yo interpretaba la frase como tú, Jellby, como dije en mi anterior post, pero después de leer la interpretación de chics, la verdad, no sé con cuál quedarme. Lo del cosmopolitismo y el hecho de que una gran ciudad sea cara, tiene mucho sentido, casi más que tomarlo como un "chiste de escoceses".
> Claro que entonces, y puestos a pensar mal, ¿por qué se dice precisamente de Barcelona?


 
Hola, yo siempre ha había entendido como cometa Chics. Supongo que el Barcelona para que rime, aunque a ver si nos lo confirma.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Hombre, si es un dicho catalán, tiene sentido que sea con su capital, Barcelona... y si además rima, mejor


----------



## Namarne

Namarne said:


> Claro que entonces, y puestos a pensar mal, ¿por qué se dice precisamente de Barcelona?


(Va, me voy a contestar a mí mismo, que no lo había hecho nunca.) 
Pues porque, como decía chics, sería un dicho catalán, sencillamente. Si fuera un dicho o un refrán inglés, hablaría de Londres. 
(Hay que ver, se nota que hoy estoy ocioso.)


----------



## Jellby

Namarne said:


> Yo interpretaba la frase como tú, Jellby, como dije en mi anterior post, pero después de leer la interpretación de chics, la verdad, no sé con cuál quedarme.



Yo no le he dado ninguna interpretación concreta, pero la de Chics me parece acertada.  En todo caso, viene a decir que "lo importante es el dinero" o que "con dinero se va a cualquier parte", cosa típica del estereotipo catalán. Además, si el dicho es de origen catalán, es lógico mantener el "sona" (y el "bona") para que rime con "Barcelona".


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

No me puedo creer que aún haya tantas dudas... ¡con lo magnífica que era mi explicación! 

"La bolsa sona" así suelto no lo había oído en mi vida y suena al río que agua lleva. La frase no tiene sentido si no se dice la primera parte. Es más, si hubiera que omitir alguna (eso que hacemos de sobreentender el resto) lo que se dice, aquí, es "Barcelona és bona..." justo la otra parte.
Por cierto, que hay otra versión-respuesta: "Tant si sona com si no sona, (Barcelona és bona)", que significa "Barcelona está bien, es bonita, estupenda, genial... suene o no suene".

Como expliqué antes, el significado es simplemente éste *"Barcelona mola si tienes dinero"*. No hay más. Se trata de Barcelona por que es de la que queríamos decir que es cara, y la rima se ha hecho a medida. Por que es un refrán local que habla de nosotros. Tenemos otros: "Reus, París y Londres", "Sant Pol ¿qué hora es?", etc.
(Aquí, haciendo amigos...)

Con Madrid supongo que empezaría "Madrid hace tilín, si...". Podríamos inventar una con Sitges, también, pero la rima es difícil... Por el momento, a falta de refrán, para el resto de ciudades tenemos que recurrir a lo dicho: "mola pero es cara" o cosas así.

La playa, en cambio, puede gustar aunque vayas sólo con lo puesto. E incluso sin lo puesto.

No sé, también podeis preguntar en el foro Catalán para más detalles.

Después está el uso que le da Jellby, que no sé si es sólo suyo o de más gente. No sé si lo he comprendido bien pero tiene que ver con que lo importante es el dinero, ¿no? No, en catalán y como lo entendemos aquí no es así. Para eso ya está el _universal _"la pela és la pela".

¿Me dejo algo? 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> No me puedo creer que aún haya tantas dudas... ¡con lo magnífica que era mi explicación!
> 
> Con Madrid supongo que empezaría "Madrid hace tilín, si *tienes pasta sin fin*". Podríamos inventar una con Sitges *(mola Sitges si tienes pasta hasta que la espiches)*, también, pero la rima es difícil... Por el momento, a falta de refrán, para el resto de ciudades tenemos que recurrir a lo dicho: "mola pero es cara" o cosas así.
> 
> 
> ¿Me dejo algo?
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
Hola Chics, tu explicación era muy buena (que conste que yo estaba contigo desde el principio).

¿os molan mis refranes? Se nota que no tengo ganas de currar, aunque tengo mazo de curro.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Volviendo a la prgunta de Berenguer, y como resumen, sí parece que viene del catalán. Podría ser que Sabina lo incorporase a una canción para hacerno una gracia (qué majo) y de ahí pasó a ser conocido por sus fans, luego otros acabaron de traducir... 

Supongo que no todos captaron que el "Barcelona és bona" formaba parte de la expresión. O que la obvien para adaptarla a otros lugares, pero que sepan que para eso sólo tienen que llamar a Anti.  

Supongo que la versión catalana y la mix se pueden escribir, en cursiva o entre comillas. Sinó, en castellano también rima. Se podría utilizar, por ejemplo, algo así:
_*- Barcelona es buena si el bolsillo suena.*_
Y de paso actualizamos un poco, que la bolsita de cuero con cordón ya no se lleva mucho... Seguro que cuando llegue Tradu el lunes tiene ideas mejores.

Las versiones de Anti son equivalentes y explican perfectamente el sentido y posibles usos, más que una descripción extensa. A mí me gustan más. ¿Por qué no haces una ahora con B...? 


> - "Madrid hace tilín, si tienes pasta sin fin".





> - "Mola Sitges si tienes pasta hasta que la espiches".


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Esto es simplemente un dicho catalán de los muchos que hay que hacen referencia a lugares, por ejemplo, _Sabadell mala pell_, _Terrassa mala raça_, _com el Vallès no hi ha res_, _Tarragona m'esborrona_, _Constantí em fa patir_... este en concreto, _Barcelona és bona si la bossa sona_, significa lo que ha dicho Chics, Barcelona es buena si tienes cuartos.


----------



## Berenguer

Yas'toy aquí.
Si que ha dado de sí la bolsa...
Chics, vaya pedazo de interpretación lingüístico-social que nos has hecho.
Lo de la "bolsa suena" suelto se suele utilizar, al menos así lo he leído muchas veces, en el sentido de "cuando la bolsa suena", es decir "cuando hay dinero de por medio".
Cuando oí lo de la "bolsa sona" no caí en que quizás simplemente estaba haciendo mención al refrán sobre Barcelona que habéis apuntado. En cualquier caso, queda claro que sí, es un caso de prestamo catalán.

Un saludo a todos.

(Uy, me acabo de dar cuenta que me han pasado al foro de Catalán este tema...¡expandiendo horizontes! es foro todavía no lo había pisado)


----------

